# Rocky Element Schaltauge oder ganzer Hinterbau?



## MrProd (7. Mai 2011)

Servus,

ich habe mir kürzlich einen Rocky Mountain Element 70 Modelljahr 2008 Rahmen bei eBay ersteigert (erster Fehler schonmal)

Heute wollte ich mir das Rad aufbauen, nur leider musste ich feststellen, dass das Schaltauge an der Aufnahme gebrochen ist. Leider ist vom Rahmen auch ein kleiner Teil mit weggebrochen (ca. 1/3 von dem Teil wo dann der Schnellspanner hängt).

Jetzt meine Frage. Hält mir das bike irgendwie wenn ich nur ein neues Schaltauge montiere oder benötige ich gleich eine neue Hinterbauschwinge?

Bild siehe Anhang


----------



## Toolkid (7. Mai 2011)

so wie ich das von hier aus sehe, hat es auch die Achsaufnahme übelst verformt.
Da ist IMO ein neuer Hinterbau fällig.

==>Reklamieren bei Verkäufer. Das muss der gewusst haben. Spätestens beim Ausbau des HR hätte er das gemerkt und hätte den Rahmen als defekt verkaufen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrProd (9. Mai 2011)

Ja ist nur ein Kleines Stück, welches da abgebrochen ist, aber andererseits habe ich auch keine Lust, dass mir das Ding bei ner Alpenüberquerung unterm hintern zusammenklappt 

Schade, dabei hab ich so lange nach einen passenden Rahmen gesucht.


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Mai 2011)

Toolkid schrieb:


> so wie ich das von hier aus sehe, hat es auch die Achsaufnahme übelst verformt.
> Da ist IMO ein neuer Hinterbau fällig.
> 
> ==>Reklamieren bei Verkäufer. Das muss der gewusst haben. Spätestens beim Ausbau des HR hätte er das gemerkt und hätte den Rahmen als defekt verkaufen müssen.


Ich frage mich, ob da überhaupt ein Hinterrad rein passt. Ich denke mal, dass der Rahmen ohne Hinterrad auf das Schaltauge/den Rahmen drauf gefallen ist und das Teil dabei verbogen wurde. 
Ich würde auch beim Verkäufer reklamieren. Viel Glück und Erfolg.


----------

